# Is this quality food? Experts please analyse



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey, so my small town dog store wants to bring in this new food that is made here in Colorado. They say it will replace orijen for the best quality kibble. But I will leave that up to you dog experts to decide. She has asked me to check it out to see if she should bring it in. She knows I'm picky with what I feed mine. Currently orijen. 28# bag for $73-75


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

It's not bad, but its still kibble - I would say it is a good quality kibble. I can't compare to Orijen without a label, I haven't fed it in a while and can't remember all the ingredients.

How much does this cost per bag? If it works for your dog and for your budget I would feed it.

My problem with these high priced kibbles (I used to feed TOTW, Orijen, Solid Gold, Innova) is that I can regularly feed a raw diet for about half (sometimes less) what is costs me to feed my dogs a premium kibble.

I right now rotate raw (mostly) and Red Paw Kibble for "pizza nights". LOL


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

The price is about $73-75 for 28#bag. So still expensive. 

I feed pre made raw morning and kibble at night. If love to do my own raw. But it's too expensive in my area.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't feed a lot of pre-made raw. I source all my meats at various locations, more work, but WAY cheaper than pre-made. In the winter I can get double ground whole carcass chicken 50lbs for $27 and double ground whole salmon 50lbs for $24 by going to the mushers. They get a huge discount on price because they buy bulk, so I just tack an order on through them.

In the summer, I do pre-made raw, grocery store anything on sale and kibble! The kibble I also buy from the mushers, who get the discounts on the bulk orders, so my kibble is $55 for 40lbs. And the food (while it may not work for all dogs because it is quite calorie dense and rich) has been totally good to my Shepherds and Poms.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow. That's expensive. Too expensive, I think, for any kibble. I imagine Orijen is in that range too Coulter? I mostly think a good food is which ever one your dog does well on. I'm going back to raw next week, but Taste of the Wild has been good for my dogs at 49 dollars for 28 or 30lb bags.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

That is a lot of money for what does not stand out as stellar. The aw shucks simple country folk lingo is a bit much. Tell me where its made, where the ingredients come from, your history, your quality system and we can talk. Right now I am paying about $50 for Nutrisource Feeds (old Tuffy's folks) and have bought Fromm and Nature's Logic (whose food is made at the Victor plant in Texas).........so..........there is plenty out there comparable for a lot less...........

I have decided as long as I feed kibble I will just rotate. When my mother passes away and I have more time and ability to shop properly I may go back to a home made diet but even the premade grinds? I mean.....what is the source? We have enough small scale pasture raised/ free range meats here I could probably make the rounds (along with Venison) to come up with good food.......


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

That doesn't even compare to orijen, IMP


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd feed raw if I had the freezer space, but right now feed a high quality performance kibble (Dr. Tim's Pursuit) for $50 for a 44 lb bag. That's about $1.10 per lb. Origen is at least $2.67 a lb. 

I can not justify spending more on dog food than on people food. I love my dogs and provide the absolute best for them in training, time, exercise, but I think the high end kibble boom is just taking advantage of pet owners. Feed raw or feed a quality, affordable kibble. 

I do wish there was a humanely-raised, antibiotic- free option for kibble that was affordable.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

I can't comment on the food, but the third ingredient is "Sweet Potato" it's on the list of problem ingredients along with "Dried Carrots."

And at that price #28 lbs. @ $75- is $2.75 a pound, for allergies.. TMO

These two are not on the menu..

Edit:


By Alfred J. Plechner, D.V.M.

deleted copyrighted, unlinked info - please post link in a new post

Copyright ©2012


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

There are several other foods with a similar formula that I could find for MUCH cheaper. I occasionally buy Orijen because it has a nutso amount of meat ingredients. Usually the first ten or so. I don't think this one is comparable to Orijen. Probably a good food, but not worth that price tag IMHO.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> Wow. That's expensive. Too expensive, I think, for any kibble. I imagine Orijen is in that range too Coulter? I mostly think a good food is which ever one your dog does well on. I'm going back to raw next week, but Taste of the Wild has been good for my dogs at 49 dollars for 28 or 30lb bags.


Yeah orijen is way too expensive. I think I spent $80 or so on the last bag.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

I would really love to do all raw but the ingredients are just so expensive in my small area it would cost even more than Orijen


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Orijen adult it $73. Orijen wants all vendors to have the same low price. they give a minimum that it can be sold at. The food looks good but who knows its so new. No history, so its a tough call.


----------

